# Riding tour of Rome?



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe try French instead of English :wink:

For me "expert" means that you should be comfortable/secure in all gaits and be able to handle more difficult situations (e.g. a horse spooking, riding with traffic and such) and maybe also being able to handle a more spirited mount...

There is a riding tour operator (riding to Machu Picchu!) in Peru that is on my bucket list. However, they state very clearly that they expect "expert" riders "with a balanced, independent seat, that can handle difficult terrain, high spirited, very forward horses..."
I've seen videos and boy, those horses are fire breathing dragons  I don't think I will ever feel ready riding them :wink:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Maybe try French instead of English :wink:
> 
> For me "expert" means that you should be comfortable/secure in all gaits and be able to handle more difficult situations (e.g. a horse spooking, riding with traffic and such) and maybe also being able to handle a more spirited mount...
> 
> ...


Merci! Will try French (which is my first language). In my past experience though, Italians were not often fluent in French. Though I have only been to Milan, so maybe Rome is different since it is a far more touristy city (part of what I dislike about going frankly).

Yes, I feel I could handle traffic, spooks, long hours in the saddle... but no fire-breathing dragons! LOL! Hopefully I can speak to someone in French or English so I don't get in over my head. I do have a friend who is fluent in Italian (spends most of her summers there), so she could be an interpreter if need be.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@SwissMiss - take me with you if you head to Peru!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I have no experience with horse-riding in Rome, but I visited Rome, and I can't imagine riding a horse in the city. I wouldn't even want to drive a car there! It seemed very congested to me, with cars just barely sliding by each other on some of the tight roads. I am timid by nature; so you may see it differently than I. If you try the horse-riding, report back on your experience. I'd love to hear about it.

By the way, I loved Rome. It was my favorite European city we visited. Everyone was so happy and vivacious there.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Italians are nearly all very fluent in English - more so than they would be in French - because European countries tend to learn English in school as their first choice of a second language. I don't think you'll have a problem making yourself understood.


I think the 'expert' bit for the Rome ride is because you'd be riding in traffic (and pedestrians) around the narrow streets so would need to be 100% capable of keeping the horse where its supposed to be and not wandering into the road. 
They do go on the beach and on the forest trails so cantering is highly likely (galloping not so likely) so you'd need to be balanced and secure in the saddle at the canter
All the horses are described as being docile.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> I have no experience with horse-riding in Rome, but I visited Rome, and I can't imagine riding a horse in the city. I wouldn't even want to drive a car there! It seemed very congested to me, with cars just barely sliding by each other on some of the tight roads. I am timid by nature; so you may see it differently than I. If you try the horse-riding, report back on your experience. I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> By the way, I loved Rome. It was my favorite European city we visited. Everyone was so happy and vivacious there.


From the description, it sounds like we would be riding in the outskirts and in parks. I've never been to Rome, but from the map, it looks like there are several green spaces. I know what you mean by cars sliding right by each other though - I went along the ride with a local colleague from Nice, France, to Monaco by car following along the cliffs, tunnels and very narrow streets along the coast. It was nerve-wracking! But they are used to it. Would rather be on a horse than in a car, frankly. 

I will definitely go riding, but will see what they say before I decide which ride. There is one that goes to the beach, so that would be fun! But I ride in the wilderness all the time, so I kind of like the idea of a little urban riding for a change - hoping to see some of the sights on horseback rather than on a bus.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Italians are nearly all very fluent in English - more so than they would be in French - because European countries tend to learn English in school as their first choice of a second language. I don't think you'll have a problem making yourself understood.
> 
> 
> I think the 'expert' bit for the Rome ride is because you'd be riding in traffic (and pedestrians) around the narrow streets so would need to be 100% capable of keeping the horse where its supposed to be and not wandering into the road.
> ...


Having cantered on the beach before, I think I would be up for it. In my experience, the sand really helps keep everything smooth - assuming it's a sandy beach, which is how it looks in the pictures. I've also cantered/slow galloped on forest trails. And I am cantering at home, but a full-blown gallop might be a little risky. 

And yes, the fact that the website is in English and Italian tells me they're more likely to be able to communicate in English than French, even if it's not perfect. I know some very rudimentary Italian, so between those three languages, surely we can figure each other out! 

I notice few of the riders wear helmets. I will have to ask if they have some to lend out, or if I should bring my own (would rather not travel with it, but I will if I have to).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rome is a crazy place, not somewhere I would want to ride!

It is so rich with history and beauty though, I would take advantage of that opportunity while you are there!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I’ve been to Rome many times and it’s my favorite city in the world, despite the tourists and the crowds which I loathe. None of the tours on that site are in the actual historical center of Rome, which is where the crowds are. It would be impossible to ride there. I don’t think the authorities would allow it either.

I haven’t been on these particular rides but I’ve been on others in Italy and I think you will be fine. They generally avoid having fire breathing dragons out in public. The horses are most probably forward but not dangerous. I would risk it, go meet the people and the horses and decide on the spot. Riding in Italy is absolutely amazing wherever you go. Enjoy it.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Change said:


> @*SwissMiss* - take me with you if you head to Peru!



Who is paying? :rofl:
https://www.perolchico.com/en/program/195/the-sacred-valley-ride


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Have not read all the replies, but I can't imagine 'dreading' going to Rome!!!

Rome is one of the most fantastic cities in the whole western world. It is a must see, in my mind.

The tours that they are talking about are probably along the aquaduct, and the Via Romana, the ancient road, over which the conquering warriors rode and drove their conguered slaves and captured animals , through the ancient , massive walls, and into the city. 
Rome has many large and exquisitely beautiful open areas, and even has retained some olive orchards and small farms RIGHT on the outskirts of the ancient city line. They are surrounded by suburbs, but are so large (these 'parks') that you feel as if you are in the country. There are huge open spaces for hiking or biking, and some equestrian centers, for polo and other riding events. (Remember, Rome hosted the Olympics!)

This could be an experience of a lifetime!! I spent 10 days in Rome, a few years ago. I adored it. While it is gritty, noisy, and some places are not safe, it is mostly a delightful place with many wonderful people and things that will blow your mind (the Coloseum? such a huge, dreadful and beautiful place!)

I could go on and on . . . .


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@tinyliny I agree. Having been to Milano, and many other smaller Italian and other European capitals and backwaters, Rome is still my absolute favorite. I’ve stopped traveling to cities a long time ago, but I still go to Rome.

@AcadianartistIf you don’t have a hotel fixed by the conference, try and stay on or around the Via Venetto. It begins at the top of the Spanish steps and ends at Villa Borgese. It is a beautiful, regal avenue dotted with high end hotels but there are no crowds. You can find decent cheaper hotels in the surrounding neighborhood and you will feel like a movie diva from the fifties. The movie La Dolce Vita is about Via Venetto.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

@*Tiny* I know, I know... I should be grateful for the opportunity. But having traveled a fair bit throughout Europe over the last 20 years, I am tired of it. I hate being away from home, not knowing how things are going. I'm a bit of a control freak when it comes to my animals and kids, and hubby is not great at being the caretaker. My daughter hates it when I go away, and emails me every day, asking me to come home so the guilt kills me. And then there's the actual traveling part. I have been stranded in Madrid, London, Brussels, Toronto... it's a rare thing now to have all the flights lined up and on time, so somewhere along the way, you end up sleeping in an airport. Your luggage gets lost (after 23 hours of flying of course, when you really REEK). Also, I hate people. Crowds drive me nuts. 

I wasn't always like this. I used to really like the adventure. But now, it's a pain in the rear end mostly. I do try to make the best of it, and of course I'll be visiting some of the highlights of Rome. I do dread the crowds and touristy areas though. 

Riding in Rome though... yeah, how can I not?! Definitely booking something! 

They replied to my email by the way, very quickly too! They assured me that I have all the skills necessary to go on any ride I want (I described what I can do in very realistic terms!). So I think their definition of "expert" is quite loose, and is mostly meant to discourage beginners from booking certain rides (they do have rides for beginners too). 

@*Horsef* - no, I haven't booked a hotel, so thanks for the suggestion. My conference is in the Universitas de Sapienza area though, so I'm hoping to find something in that area. Have located a few places so far. Rome is expensive! Via Venetto is about 3 km from where my conference takes place, but it might be worth it. I'll look at hotels in that area too. 

Good to know you're so fond of Rome as well. Maybe I'll change my mind about traveling after I've visited this city. I still like going to Paris... but not too often, and not for long. And I only go to walk along the Seine and to visit the museums. I do tend to prefer the countryside, but that's not where most of my conferences take place. Last one was in Poitiers, which was nice. I did enjoy Spain a couple of years ago (the horses at the national palace in Madrid were spectacular!), but not so much finding out there was a strike in Frankfort and that I wasn't going to be flying home the next day.

I did manage to book direct flights from Canada to Rome though, so that should reduce the risks of being stranded somewhere.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

air travel is air travel; it's awful when it's over 5 hours duration. The flight to and from Rome was the worst thing in years; cramped like crazy, rude people, etc. That alone can dissuade me from thoughts of long distance travel. To Hawaii is about 6 hours, and that seems ok. Longer than that and I get really cranky.

If you can go Boeing, it's more roomy than Airbus 320. And, some of the Asian airlines, like Korean Air, have really good service. I don't know if they do Rome or not, though.

Ostia is out from Rome a bit, so you'd have to train out there from central Rome. The one listed as 'rome day ride' is like within a taxi ride from central Rome. That's my guess.

I want a full report, with photos and narrated, when you get back!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@Acadianartist I know what you are talking about. I used love traveling. I hate it now. The only two reasons I travel now are for work, when I really have to, and for riding.

I flew to Rome last month, direct 500km flight. It took me eight(!) hours and they lost my luggage. It should have taken an hour and a half.

Fourteen hours to Florence in December, also lost luggage. It was supposed to be four and a half hours, including waiting for a connection.

On the way back from Florence I got to the airport nice and early, I was eight at the check-in line. An hour later I was second in line. Mind boggling. I have no idea why all the confused and misplaced people were on my flight. Three people without a visa for wherever they were flying to, one guy who came to the wrong airport and was very shouty about it (he was supposed to fly from Pisa) and one Canadian guy who almost reduced the ticket lady to tears. I have no idea what that was about.

I hate flying. I’m not scared of it, I just hate it.


----------



## Trinket12 (Oct 27, 2017)

I love Rome! We went last year,and I would move there tomorrow if I could. Trastevere is a really nice area for restaurants and sitting out on a patio and watching the locals go about their day (also the prosecco is sooooo cheap!)


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm coming!! I will carry your bags!! I will fetch you cappuccino!! I will iron your shirts! 

And I read this:


All of our docile horses have extensive trails and ranch experiences and have been used for lessons and horseriding trails by riders of all experience levels. Our horses are trail savvy who love the outdoors and it's important understand that they are not nose to tail trail horses. You can be a beginner or expert rider and in every case, we always ask our guests to take a brief riding lesson and to match them up with the horses.

So... I wouldn't worry about the "experienced" thing, or did I miss something?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Captain Evil said:


> I'm coming!! I will carry your bags!! I will fetch you cappuccino!! I will iron your shirts!
> 
> And I read this:
> 
> ...


Haha... you're welcome to tag along... I have a friend who usually travels with me everywhere. She is my age (middle aged), single, no kids. So money and nothing to do with it. Last trip I took was within Canada (in February), and it was just a quick two-day conference, but she came along just to shop and go to art galleries. She is also an Altitude member, which means she gets passes to Maple Leaf Lounges. She gets to bring a friend. This was my first time, in my 47 years, flying like this. Not first class mind you, but preferential treatment everywhere, and access to nice, roomy lounges with large stuffed chairs, food, and any drink you want. It certainly made the experience a little more bearable, although now I know why we pay so much for tickets. Anyway, she hasn't decided if she's going to come with me on this one yet, sadly (for me). 

As for the riding thing, they have various rides, and I was particularly interested in the day ride around Rome. When you click on individual rides, you get a description of each, and this one specified "Expert" riding skills. However, according to the nice lady who replied to my email, I fully qualify. That will be the only time in my life someone ever calls me "expert" at riding.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> air travel is air travel; it's awful when it's over 5 hours duration. The flight to and from Rome was the worst thing in years; cramped like crazy, rude people, etc. That alone can dissuade me from thoughts of long distance travel. To Hawaii is about 6 hours, and that seems ok. Longer than that and I get really cranky.
> 
> If you can go Boeing, it's more roomy than Airbus 320. And, some of the Asian airlines, like Korean Air, have really good service. I don't know if they do Rome or not, though.
> 
> ...


Indeed, long flights are just awful. I will have 15 hrs of flying each way, so you can understand why I dread it. The flight from Rome to Toronto is over 9 hours. Then I wait 4 hours at the airport, and fly two more hours to get home. I'm getting too old for that. But still, grateful I only have one layover. Usually, I go home-Toronto or Montreal - Paris - Frankfort - wherever. So I was thrilled when I saw that there are direct flights from Toronto and Montreal to Rome. 

That said, because I fly out of a small airport, I am stuck with Air Canada all the way, both ways. Their service sucks, but no one else flies internationally from here.

I do promise photos, and full narration!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Even if they provide helmets, if you value your head you should take your own because I'm not sure what laws they have in Italy about certification safety standards plus having something on your head for any length of time that doesn't fit well is going to be uncomfortable and lastly if you're like me you might not want something on your head that's been on countless other heads before yours and never been properly cleaned afterwards.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It looks beautiful and the photos seem to be on quiet and out of the way tracks and roads. Although *Jaydee* makes a good point about hats; i'd want to use my own. I'd also like to know if they're certified to operate so that they're meeting basics standards.

A friend went to Rome and the surrounding area last year and it almost put him off driving for life so I'd hope that they wouldn't chance their customers’ safety 

I’ve never been but can’t imagine a better way to see the city.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Even if they provide helmets, if you value your head you should take your own because I'm not sure what laws they have in Italy about certification safety standards plus having something on your head for any length of time that doesn't fit well is going to be uncomfortable and lastly if you're like me you might not want something on your head that's been on countless other heads before yours and never been properly cleaned afterwards.


That is a very good point. But a helmet is going to take up a lot of room in my luggage...

Also, I'm assuming it will be fairly hot in Rome in mid-June. Thinking maybe I need one of those big visors that attach to helmets. I may start looking for a light coloured helmet too. There are a few sellerias in Rome where I could probably buy one too... have been checking them out online, and they seem to carry all the standard brands.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

As someone who unintentionally got in WAY over my head on a vacation trail ride and thought I might die... and I'm speaking as a very cautious and nervous rider here... it was awesome and I'm so happy I did it. 

I had a nice, zippy but controlled riding lesson at a Paso Fino stable, which was a neat experience as I'd never ridden a gaited horse before. When I finished my ride, I was chatting with the owner and she said they love hitting the trails around there. "Oh, you do trail rides?" I asked. "Well, no, not for the public. But... you know what, you're a strong rider. You could handle yourself. If you have time to come back while you're here, I'll take you out on the trails for the same rate as a lesson!"

Well, this a) sounded fun and b) tickled my ego because I don't know if I've ever actually been called a "strong rider." So of course I had to do it. :lol:

So I came back a few days later expecting just the two of us, but her daughter and the daughter's friend joined us, all on much more fiery horses than my mount (whom I had already described as a "fire-breathing dragon," so...). After they all kind of pinged around the riding ring for a few minutes, no one wearing helmets (except me) and everyone sitting easily through some "fresh horse" behaviour that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up a bit, we headed out. And after about three minutes of walking through some brush, we hit sand trails and went right into canter. At which point I realized my stirrups were too long for speed and I couldn't get a drop in my heel. Oh well, should be fine for trails, right? Ha, whooooops...

The "relaxing" trail ride I anticipated turned out to be 15% corto, 65% canter, and 25% "HOLY @#$%^%&" with the two younger girls galloping ahead while the owner and I stayed back and I "set the pace" at my "comfort level." Fortunately my personal dragon had been in a lesson before I got on him so he wasn't as fresh and he amazed me by letting me hold him back into a reasonable canter while the other girls TORE off in front.

I almost came off once when the horse with me shied sideways at something and mine mimicked him, but I (barely) stuck the spook and we carried on.

At that point I just threw in the towel on "good" riding and did some fantastic "bad" riding to stay on board: stood on the balls of my feet, reins bridged in one hand and the other grabbing the pommel. Hey, I stayed on and stayed out of his way, so it wasn't soooo "bad." And I let him RIP for a bit. First time I'd let a horse open up in over 20 years!

Hairy and crazy as it was, I would absolutely do it again. It was amazing for my confidence and I really surprised myself. I do wonder if the owner of the place wound up thinking she had overestimated me, but I guess in the end it doesn't matter.

The moral of this long-winded story: it probably won't be harder than you can handle, but even if it is, you might surprise yourself with what you CAN handle, and come away with a good story either way. And don't be afraid to do some "bad" riding to let yourself have fun and get through it!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Haha, what a great story @SteadyOn ! Yes, as foolish as it sounds, I absolutely cannot resist this opportunity. And as you say, it might actually give me a little confidence. 

The only thing I will limit is hours in the saddle. We've exchanged a number of emails in which I'm trying to determine how many hours we will be riding for the day tour of Rome and surrounding area. They have told me 5-7 hours, but I think they mean that's the duration of the day (they mention there is a lunch and apéritif included), however, I need to be sure. The longest I've ever been in a saddle was 4 hours so I worry that I will be very sore if it's longer than that. I was sore after 4 hours in a Western saddle (but they always hurt my thighs and knees). On the other hand, I rode in an English saddle for 3 hours on a horse that was green, and it was just fine. I could have gone longer. But I don't want to ruin a great day by pushing myself beyond what I can physically endure.

Otherwise, I plan on making it a goal to ride as much as I can at home before the trip so my riding muscles are somewhat fit. And then just going for it! 

Oh, and I just ordered a helmet rim from Da Brim to keep the sun off my face! So excited to go now!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Maybe try French instead of English :wink:
> 
> For me "expert" means that you should be comfortable/secure in all gaits and be able to handle more difficult situations (e.g. a horse spooking, riding with traffic and such) and maybe also being able to handle a more spirited mount...
> 
> ...


That ride would be awsome!!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Acadianartist said:


> That is a very good point. But a helmet is going to take up a lot of room in my luggage...
> 
> Also, I'm assuming it will be fairly hot in Rome in mid-June. Thinking maybe I need one of those big visors that attach to helmets. I may start looking for a light coloured helmet too. There are a few sellerias in Rome where I could probably buy one too... have been checking them out online, and they seem to carry all the standard brands.


 Temperatures in June in that part of Europe are as much of a lottery as they are anywhere else!! A rough average is going to be in the mid to high 70's so not too hot (July and August are the hottest months)
If luggage is a problem then I'd buy a good lightweight helmet and then donate it if you don't want to carry it home with you.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Haha, what a great story @SteadyOn ! Yes, as foolish as it sounds, I absolutely cannot resist this opportunity. And as you say, it might actually give me a little confidence.
> 
> The only thing I will limit is hours in the saddle. We've exchanged a number of emails in which I'm trying to determine how many hours we will be riding for the day tour of Rome and surrounding area. They have told me 5-7 hours, but I think they mean that's the duration of the day (they mention there is a lunch and apéritif included), however, I need to be sure. The longest I've ever been in a saddle was 4 hours so I worry that I will be very sore if it's longer than that. I was sore after 4 hours in a Western saddle (but they always hurt my thighs and knees). On the other hand, I rode in an English saddle for 3 hours on a horse that was green, and it was just fine. I could have gone longer. But I don't want to ruin a great day by pushing myself beyond what I can physically endure.
> 
> ...


Seriously, don’t frett about it. I’ve ridden plenty in Italy and they were always very responsible with their horses. I’ve never had a bad experience but I am positive you’ll be able to pick up on any funny business without even seeing the horses. If anything, I was usually underwhelmed and had a great time and I am a very, VERY nervous rider. Also, a meal in Italy is a serious affair and you’ll most probably be ready to carry on with riding before your hosts.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the time listed is more than likely including all the stops, and the meals. I thought it said 'dinner' included. if so, that price is a great deal! I mean, all day riding AND dinner?

this year has been quite cool in Rome. they had rare snow, too. But, June? so hard to say the temps. When we went in late May, it was cool, breezy and quite cool at night. but it is very changeable. it is close to the sea, so is affected by marine air.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @Horsef and @tinyliny 

It does look like it includes a meal and yes, I'm aware of the Mediterranean propensity to drag out meals forever (with a different accompanying drink for each course). If I'm not relaxed on the way in, I'll be pretty mellowed out by the end of the day! lol

Thanks for reassuring me @Horsef - it does look like the horses are very well kept, but I'd hate to get there and find out it was a bad situation for the horses. 

It all looks quite lovely though! I may go without a helmet and try to pick one up there. I promised my daughter I would try to buy her some show gloves too, so I hope to do a bit of shopping. And then I can decide if I want to leave the helmet there or bring it back with me as a souvenir. I don't need another helmet, but if I find a nice light one, it could be my summer riding helmet. 

Waiting on my Da Brim to arrive, and I think I'll just pack paddock boots and half chaps rather than tall boots. Maybe a fanny pack to carry essentials like money and ID. 

And yes, I had a look at the forecast and they're predicting 28C that time of year. Though as you all point out, it's really too far out to be very accurate. Hopefully not unbearably hot, since we Canadians aren't used to very hot weather!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

They have just responded to say it's 5 hours in the saddle, but that they adapt it to the needs of the riders, so it all depends. 

I think I can do it, as long as most of the 5 hours is on easy terrain. But I need the $%? snow to melt so I can get riding so I am fit! Only two months before the trip!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I have to say, I love the juxtaposition of riding to Machu Picchu on Peruvian Pasos and riding down Via Appia on carefully selected European horses. I suppose we all have our dreams


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rome riding tour is booked! Will try to get photos and tell you all about it when I get back.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I wish I could like this several times over. Do you have a go pro by any chance?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> I wish I could like this several times over. Do you have a go pro by any chance?


Does taping my phone to my helmet count? 

Still a little nervous about my ability to sit in a saddle most of the day, but the folks at the riding place have been really nice, emailing me back and forth numerous times to answer all my questions and reassure me. 

That said, I can't wait!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

WELL .... now that you mention it I was looking into mounts for myself. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Snowboarding-Camera-Helmet-Samsung-Iphones/dp/B00OTTZO2M

Coz I didn't want to invest in a go pro when I have a perfectly fine mobile with plenty of memory. A thought  I also bought a bendy tripod thing so I can record my lessons and upload them here for a roasting. I would love to even see a local trail that you or even other ppl on here have!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

And as for riding 5 hours straight.... heheh. CHEERIO is all I have to say xD


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You may want to investigate underwear choices if you are not used to being in the saddle that long...saddle sores are a real thing, the first time I did a days hunting I had an open sore 3" across on my butt, and well other areas were tender...lots of people recommend bicycle shorts....just a thought.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> You may want to investigate underwear choices if you are not used to being in the saddle that long...saddle sores are a real thing, the first time I did a days hunting I had an open sore 3" across on my butt, and well other areas were tender...lots of people recommend bicycle shorts....just a thought.


I've been in the saddle for four hours straight and was fine, though legs were a little wobbly afterwards, but that was in a Western saddle. Have done a 3 hour trail ride and felt like I could have kept going forever. Never had a sore butt, don't even know what that feels like. Hopefully I'm not about to find out! 

I don't think it will be five hours of hard riding. In fact, it may not even be five hours of riding. I couldn't get a clear answer from them about it (their English isn't great), but they assured me they would adjust to riders' abilities. 

We shall see...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> WELL .... now that you mention it I was looking into mounts for myself. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Snowboarding-Camera-Helmet-Samsung-Iphones/dp/B00OTTZO2M
> 
> Coz I didn't want to invest in a go pro when I have a perfectly fine mobile with plenty of memory. A thought  I also bought a bendy tripod thing so I can record my lessons and upload them here for a roasting. I would love to even see a local trail that you or even other ppl on here have!


OMG that thing is hilarious. Would consider it for riding around my property, but not sure I want to show up for this ride in Rome with it on my head, lol. 

I do wish I had recordings of my lessons, just so I can see myself, and try to be more aware of what I need to fix. I've tried to get hubby or DD to take pictures even, but most of the time, they're blurry, cut out my head, etc.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Have a fantastic time! I'm going to be super jealous if you by happen chance get to ride an andalusian.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Have a fantastic time! I'm going to be super jealous if you by happen chance get to ride an andalusian.


I didn't see many horses that looked like Andalusians. I did, however, see some absolutely stunning Spanish horses during a trip to Spain a couple of years ago. Didn't ride though. I think this is going to be my new thing for when I travel - riding the world!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I got this tripod: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00T8VXYAU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I was worried it'd be a piece of crap but honestly the legs are very strong and perfect for the job provided it's not hurricaning it out. xD And yes in Rome someone would probabllllllllly try take your head haha. Or anywhere touristy I spose...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> I got this tripod: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00T8VXYAU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I was worried it'd be a piece of crap but honestly the legs are very strong and perfect for the job provided it's not hurricaning it out. xD And yes in Rome someone would probabllllllllly try take your head haha. Or anywhere touristy I spose...


I have lots of tripods, but to capture the whole area where I ride, I'd have to zoom out so far I wouldn't see much. But maybe I'll give it a try... even if I could only capture half the area, it would be something.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I am still in Rome so this will be brief and picture-less (I promise pics soon). I survived!!! A 9 hour day, roughly 7 hours in the saddle (we took breaks to eat and have coffee, then a glass of wine after, but they were short breaks) covering about 30 kms. I was in the Ostia Antica region, so really outside the heart of Rome, but among some of the oldest Roman ruins and close to the ocean.


We rode on streets, crossed highways and busy roads (I had to negotiate Roman traffic on horseback!), through a wildlife preserve, along beautiful fields full of flowers and butterflies, along a midieval castle, and finally, we rode the horses along the Tyrrhenian Sea. We mostly walked, but did a fair bit of trotting (my horse had quite a trot!) and galloped in the sand. 



By the end of the ride, my knees were aching, and I dropped my stirrups a few times to give my legs a rest when we were riding through quiet, safe areas. But overall, I don't feel bad at all. Expected muscle soreness in my legs and glutes, but I'm fine. 



I will be forever grateful to my guide, Alessia, who was a history guide (she has actually worked in Rome as a tour guide so has excellent knowledge of history), and an incredible host. It was just the two of us, and it felt like I made a new friend. In fact, when I wanted to add a tip to her fee at the end of the day, she refused.


My horse was a thoroughbred and he was solid, but responsive. No spooking at all, though there were a couple of times when I had to take control because he was testing me. We often rode side-by-side, and sometimes I even took the lead, so it didn't feel like a touristy trail ride at all. If anyone is interested, I highly recommend the experience. Look it up at EquestrianItaly.com. 



I guess what I learned from this is that I can push my limits a little more. It was unforgettable, truly. 



Pictures to come when I have time to upload them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am green with envy!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It sounds wonderful and I'm glad that you did it!! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Will try to upload a few pics... but they're nothing spectacular because a) I wasn't going to bring my good camera so it's just a cheap one that doesn't take great pics. b) there was no way I was going to take pics when we were trying to get by traffic, pedestrians, and vespas zooming by us at full speed, so my pics were mostly taken in quiet parts of the ride. Also, I can't hold a camera while I'm galloping, sorry. c) I was taking the pictures, and didn't want to keep asking my guide Alessia to take them (but I did get her to take a few of me) so most of my pictures are of her, or of the scenery.


So HF is not liking my photos. I will have to try uploading one at a time.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WOOT!! Can't wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We were at some Roman ruins there. There was a Roman bath behind me, with a mosaic from 200 AD.


This is in the same area. My guide was encouraging me to explore on my own with my gentle mount, Joy.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

The medieval castle of Ostia Antica dating back to the 1400s or so, which is not even old by Roman standards.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Riding along the beach of the Tyrrhenian Sea.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I would also like to add that surprisingly, Alessia (my hostess and guide) keeps her horses outside, in full turnout. Many are what we would call "rescues" though she doesn't call them that. My horse had nasty scars on its legs from previous "training" (you can see white hairs in some of the pictures). She also had two older, very thin horses on the property. She explained that she bought them for a good price from someone who was keeping them in central Rome, and that they had lived their whole lives in stalls. These horses don't know how to eat grass. They don't even know how to drink by themselves! She has to keep leading them to the water and encouraging them to drink! She's trying hard to put weight on them, but they don't know how to be horses since they've lived in a city their whole life. Sad really. But I really think she is a good, solid, true horsewoman, and I have a lot of respect for her. She treats her horses with kindness and respect.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Last one.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Lovely! See, we told you so 

How was your weather? We are having a serious heat wave, people fainting in the streets and all. Hopefully you didn’t catch it.

Also, I presume your host spoke English well enough?
Was the departure point difficult to find? I had some issues with maps and Uber outside of central Rome.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds like an amazing adventure!

On a side note, my husband and son both glanced at your first picture and thought it was me riding someone else's horse


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

What an adventure! Rome by horseback sounds like a dream trip 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazing! How did you find the heat?  How did you find your horse to ride compared to having rode Kodak for a while now?


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

So just the two of you? How awfully nice visiting Rome like that!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what an incredible experience! you will treasure the memory forever. And, to think you worried so much . . . . . . you obviously did splendidly. Brava!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Horsef said:


> Lovely! See, we told you so
> 
> How was your weather? We are having a serious heat wave, people fainting in the streets and all. Hopefully you didn’t catch it.
> 
> ...



Actually, the weather was perfect! The first day I was here, Sunday, it was really hot though. Felt like 40 degrees to me as a Canadian unaccustomed to heat! I worried a little about riding if it stayed hot, but Monday was better. It was about 27C with a good breeze. It felt great.


The horses were hot, but at every stop, there were fountains. You know this if you've been to Rome but they're everywhere and the water is safe to drink. We refilled our water bottles and the horses drank at each stop.


My host did speak English very well, yes. And I'm learning to parlo italiano. 



She explained to me how to get to the meeting point by metro, including where to transfer, and picked me up by car at the station. It went very smoothly.


Her place is not what I had imagined - when we hear "ranch" in North America, we think of big sprawling stables and a ranch house. This is more like a few paddocks with shelters on leased land. She is currently building on a new location though, but it will probably be a similar concept. She told me she used to keep her horses at a fairly luxurious stable with all the amenities, but felt her horses weren't getting enough turnout. Many people here keep their horses in stalls with very little turnout. 



So it was a low tech operation - she has no bathrooms (but will take you to a nearby café that does, or point you to a secluded spot in the bushes!) and does not take credit cards. But it felt like I was seeing Rome in a way tourists normally don't.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> Sounds like an amazing adventure!
> 
> On a side note, my husband and son both glanced at your first picture and thought it was me riding someone else's horse



Haha, that's funny.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> Amazing! How did you find the heat?  How did you find your horse to ride compared to having rode Kodak for a while now?



My horse felt very solid, so different from Kodak of course. But he does this every day so nothing fazed him. As will happen to horses ridden by many riders of various levels, he was sometimes a little opinionated. But I was able to get him to do what I wanted with some guidance from my guide. His trot was a bit jarring and the saddle had quite a flat seat and wide twist so my thighs paid the price. His gallop was good though. I had told my guide I could canter, but had not galloped a lot, at least not in recent years, so when she asked if I was ready to gallop, I was a little apprehensive, but said yes anyway. It was fine. And when we had to negotiate a sharp turn on a hill, I was able to slow down my horse a bit. I never felt off balance, and the feeling of galloping in the sand with the wind in my face brought back memories of my youth, when I was fearless. 

I think the experience will make me a bolder rider. I can see from the pictures that my position wasn't great (I still have a chair seat), but I stayed on effortlessly at all gaits and felt in control of pace and position, so I'm quite happy with that!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> what an incredible experience! you will treasure the memory forever. And, to think you worried so much . . . . . . you obviously did splendidly. Brava!



Tiny, I think you have probably figured out by now that I tend to overthink everything. Thank you to the HF community for encouraging me to go for it!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks for sharing the pics! I would love to do something like this


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What a wonderful experience. I'm so glad that it all went so well for you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet your guide will garner some business from your glowing reviews and recommendations, here on HF. I'd love her contact info, though it is not likely I will go to Rome again any time soon (much to my dismay).


My next international trip will likely be to Australia. I have family there and have been promising to make the big trip for years. I detest long flights, so will dread that part, nor can I deal with heat/humiditiy, so the trip must be during their spring or fall/winter. 

Picky , much?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I bet your guide will garner some business from your glowing reviews and recommendations, here on HF. I'd love her contact info, though it is not likely I will go to Rome again any time soon (much to my dismay).
> 
> 
> My next international trip will likely be to Australia. I have family there and have been promising to make the big trip for years. I detest long flights, so will dread that part, nor can I deal with heat/humiditiy, so the trip must be during their spring or fall/winter.
> ...



Wiil send you her info. And I hate traveling so you're preaching to the choir. I travel for work, but I do try to enjoy it a little. I used to love it, but it's gotten old 20 some years later.


I also can't see myself visiting Rome again unless I have to. It's beautiful, but hot, and so, so crowded. Wayyyyyy too many people for me. Every tourist attraction is surrounded by hundreds of tourists with selfie sticks. Now the countryside would be a different story. My best trips in the last few years were to small cities. That said, the ride made it all worth it!


----------

